# Silktree Natural Edge



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are my first two natural edge bowls I finished this past week. The first one I goofed and my gouge caught the edge and busted off 80% of the bark. So I went ahead and finished turning it. I burnt the edge before putting the finish on. The second one has the bark on it. They both turned out pretty well for being the first I have ever attempted. The first one is finished with Miniwax Tung Oil and the second with Waterlox. I still have one more coat to put on them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Bernie 

Have you every tried to turn IronWood ?, It's great stuff.  but it's hard to find and when you do it's not cheap, it's one of the woods you ask your mates to go in on 1/2 of it or part(s) of it.. (to share the cost )



http://cgi.ebay.com/IRONWOOD-Huge-1...ryZ84011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/IRONWOOD-large-...ryZ84011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/IRONWOOD-Huge-1...ryZ84011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
------------
Silktree ▼
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Tree
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Tree#Description

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

As I already said in my email in so many words..... AWESOME job buddy! Just AWESOME!

But look out...... My new Jet arrived today


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Bernie,
> 
> As I already said in my email in so many words..... AWESOME job buddy! Just AWESOME!
> 
> But look out...... My new Jet arrived today


WHAT NO PICTURES?????? :'( :'(


Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome job Bernie, they it looks great! 

corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Jet, jet????? You got a Jet what? Inquiring minds want to know! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob I have turned several pens out of Desert Ironwood. I have had some beautiful pen blanks. CUrrently have some with alot of the yellow in it. One thing, depending on where it came from, it can smell really bad!! 

Corey


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking job. Was holding it after you did the inside any problem?

realy a great looking bowl.
roy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Jet, jet????? You got a Jet what? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Corey


Calm down Corey  It was just another mini for now, but has the VS. Going to keep the little red brother for the Beall buffing system. If I progress well enough with my skills, I will add a 'big boy" later down the road, but for now the mini is all I really need. It took almost 2 moths of soul searching to come to this conclusion and I feel pretty good about it at this time. Time will tell if this will be enough to satisfy the turning appetite


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet and congrats buddy. Those are great lathes! You know that lathe is better than some of the bigger budge lathes when you add the extention to it. I have decided a mini just fits my bill for what I do and when I do decide to upgrade the lathe ( at least 3 years as long as Red is still going) I will go with that new General mini. Sweet lathe! Again, congrats Bob!

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

delroy33 said:


> Nice looking job. Was holding it after you did the inside any problem?
> 
> realy a great looking bowl.
> roy


No it really wasn't. When I turned it around to finish the bottom I used a wood jam chuck. Then I took a carving spoon to cut off the knub left by the tailstock. By the way this cut was did while the tailstock was holding the bowl.


----------

